# How is the Bass fishing on Lake Texana ?



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Posted this yesterday on the General Fishing Discussion without much response.
My 2 daughters and myself are going camping on Lake Texana in the middle of April. How is the Bass fishing ? I've never been there. One person said we should just fish for catfish. I really want to catch some bass.


----------



## tarheel (Jul 14, 2004)

Most of the bass fishing is north of 59 bridge,in the jungle.lots of trees and lay downs.sandy creek and the navadid river can be good at times.


----------



## ROBALO23 (Jul 7, 2011)

The jungle is no more all dried up. The main lake is a mud hole. Way up the navidad is the only place you'll find clean water if its gone done after all these rains.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the help. We might go to Coleto Creek Park.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Bonito said:


> Thanks for the help. We might go to Coleto Creek Park.


Never heard anything good about Texana. You'll be much better off at Coleto Creek. Go early and throw a frog.


----------

